# Mini-Spots?



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

As I get my second...third... no sixth wind for the yard display [that wasn't going to be] this year I'm finding some areas and budding props that are going to need some lighting. Technical stuff is NOT my department-- and of course, The Brother, who is a theatrical lighting designer is nowhere to be found to steal, er BORROW from his company and he'd probably forget anyway...

So the issue is: I need three or four mini spots which I haven't seen anywhere. I'm lighting two figures in the interior of a car, a tree and a couple dead bodies. All are up close lighting situations that the uber lazy flashlight idea just isn't going to work for. I could probably use a strobe in the car-- I only managed to get one of the cheapies from target (that was all they had)... I don't know. Anyone seen any small ones? I need battery operated and cheap, so suggestions would be grand.

Many thankies!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Dollar Tree has LED booklights for a buck.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

AHA! Just the tip I needed. Here's hoping my Dollar Tree's stock is up to date.

Thanks.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

eBay has lots of cheapo LED headlamps, they can even be set to strobe (the ones for camping/hiking). Or you can find them at W*M for under $10. They're small and seem to run for days on 3 AAA batteries, also at W*M. The light is a little on the blueish side but you could always paint over the lens or use colored celophane to change the color.


----------

